# finishing up house



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Copper Geo thermal system w in floor heat and water furnace, main line 1 1/2 to 1 1/4 for irrigation and domestic, 3/4 recirc line and 7 r.o. faucet locations... here are a few pics hopefully there big enough to see.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Around here you'd fail for the slip nuts on the house side of the trap, using those paper thin traps and that entire kitchen drain set up you have going on there.
Quick glance at the manifolds look nice.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Around here you'd fail for the slip nuts on the house side of the trap, using those paper thin traps and that entire kitchen drain set up you have going on there.
> Quick glance at the manifolds look nice.


What?? Slip nuts on house side of trap?? What ya suppose to use? Glued fittings?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> What?? Slip nuts on house side of trap?? What ya suppose to use? Glued fittings?


Yup. You can use the two piece traps if you want but not many people do around here. Usually its just a all glued trap with the useless co in the trap. Kitchen sinks are the only fixtures that require a full size co. If I have the room I will put a dandi on the house side of the trap on lavs but the way they're making these cabinets and sinks now its pretty rare.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Yup. You can use the two piece traps if you want but not many people do around here. Usually its just a all glued trap with the useless co in the trap. Kitchen sinks are the only fixtures that require a full size co. If I have the room I will put a dandi on the house side of the trap on lavs but the way they're making these cabinets and sinks now its pretty rare.


I agree with those crappy cleanout on trap of trap... however, without the cleanout available with glued trap, I've seen more damage and hackery to the main waste pipe. Ratherd use slip joint and using a brass slip nut over the exposed thread when running a rod thru same..


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

I've used the tubular traps before they are ok. I prefer the full size 1 1/2 PVC union trap. No one really uses all glue traps around here under sinks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate the angle stops in this picture.


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...hing-up-house-forumrunner_20130501_174642.jpg
> 
> I hate the angle stops in this picture.


Agree seems a like a nice house and a good plumbing job to put those cheesy valves on


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hate the angle stops in this picture.


 I hate the plastic water pipes and the angle stops


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks good moon. Come on guys. Moon probably puts in what he's told to. Atleast it all looks clean and plumb I hate plastic too But I say job well done


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I just hate CPVC pipe. Don't know why but I just hate it.


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Looks good moon. Come on guys. Moon probably puts in what he's told to. Atleast it all looks clean and plumb I hate plastic too But I say job well done


Yeah it is a nice neat job but you know us plumbers will always chime in with what we would of done differently I think we are breed that way lol


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, it all does look nice, straight, and square.

I don't like those Accor stops, not even a little bit. But if that is what the boss tells me to use, that is what I use....


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Never used CPVC in my carreer, except for extra safety, laying it in the tracks of my sliding windows. :whistling2: But I know it has its use in hard water conditions. Just glad I aint gotta use it.

I just don't get that the hydronic heating looks so good, & like no money was spared, then they put those cheap a$$ push on stops on the plbg.


----------

